# JBL aquaBasis and Tropica Plant Substrate



## dzega (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, 
ive decided to put one of these in my planted tank since they are available in LFS, just have to decide which one.
does anyone have any experience with those two?
if any of them has a phosphate source id be happy since im always short on it.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the Tropica in multiple tanks, really good! I believe Tom Barr tested it high in NO3, but I don't need to add much PO4 to most of the tanks so I guess its not low in PO4 either. 

Never used JBL aqua basis, but am no fan of their planted tank stuff (manado, plant nutritions) except for the technical equipment.


----------



## dzega (Apr 26, 2013)

just to be sure we're on the same page. are you refering to this one ? http://www.tropica.com/en/plant-care/plant-growth-substrate.aspx

if so could you please share a bit more info since there is not much on their webpage.
do you see any degradation performance wise over time, lets say after 2 years? and does it really need only 1cm thickness as stated on manufactor webpage or do you use more? what do you add to water column using this substrate, i mean do you feel like its missing sometring like traces, iron etc?

i really appreciate the help


----------

